# Video - Shooting Pietta's .44-40 Single Action



## duelist1954 (Oct 8, 2011)

In this video I'm shooting a stainless steel .44-40 SAA clone made by Pietta. This particular gun was imported by Legacy Sports as the Puma Westerner, but Legacy no longer imports Pietta. However, E.M.F. and Cimarron still import Pietta SAA clones.

Shooting Piettas 44-40 Single Action.mov - YouTube


----------

